# Historique de navigation de Safari



## John McClane (31 Août 2011)

Salut à tous, est-ce que quelqu'un saurait comment effacer l'historique de navigation de Safari? Je ne parle pas de l'historique présent dans le menu du même nom, mais du remplissage automatique qui est proposé lorsqu'on écrit une adresse dans la barre d'adresses. Il propose par défaut plein de sites qu'on a visités, dont certains peuvent être gênants suivant la personne à coté de qui on se trouve!!!
Aussi, savez-vous comment on supprime l'historique des adresses mails qu'on a utilisées et qui sont proposées en remplissage automatique? Dans Mail sur Mac, il suffit de faire un clic droit et de choisir "oublier ce destinataire", mais sur iPad je ne vois pas comment faire...
Merci d'avance !!!


----------



## supreme51 (31 Août 2011)

réglage  et safari


----------

